# London reptile Zoo/House



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

Has anyone been to the london reptile zoo or reptile house...... and is it worth a visit?


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

Arrgh posted this in wrong place sorry folks ..it was meant to go in general chat.......can anyone move this for me please?


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

you mean london zoo? if not i never heard of it


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

ive never heard of it... been in the one in london zoo thought, it was ok, i sat staring at the cobras mate for half a hour


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

If you mean the reptile house in london zoo then its alright there.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

yeah its alright


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

moved:no1:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

The London Zoo reptile house is very good yes. Worth a visit. The rest of the zoo however isn't the greatest IMO.


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Fangio said:


> The London Zoo reptile house is very good yes. Worth a visit. The rest of the zoo however isn't the greatest IMO.


I agree, reptile house is pretty fab, rest not so godd, small enclosures...no where near as good as colchester but very few reps at colchester so you takes your pick.


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

we love london zoo's reptile house... even sponsored one of their komodos there.... it's really good, best one i've been to


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

MSL said:


> I agree, reptile house is pretty fab, rest not so godd, small enclosures...no where near as good as colchester but very few reps at colchester so you takes your pick.


and you can see where they filmed harry potter (from the names of your sakes I guess you like HP :lol


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

chester zoos the best :no1:
but london zoo has an alright reptile house too.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I hope it's good, I'm going on March 1st so will report back with pics!


----------

